
Show HN: Convolutional Neural Net in Google Sheets - bwest87
https://medium.com/@bwest87/building-a-deep-neural-net-in-google-sheets-49cdaf466da0
======
bwest87
The medium post above links to a Convolutional Neural Net that I built in
Google Sheets. It was an interesting project, and thought ya'll might be
interested to play around with it. Simply copy the spreadsheet into your own
Google account and have at it!

